# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  محصولات instantiation رایگان در اختیار طراحان GWT

## bamdadd

سلام
چند وقتی است که گوگل شرکت Instantiation سازنده نرم افزار GWT Designer  را خریده
تا چند روز پیش این محصول پولی بود که الان گوگل رایگانش کرده :
http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/to...tdesigner.html

ممنون از سعید عزیز بابت خبر رسانی

----------


## saeed_Z_F

واقعا احسنت به گوگل با این روحیه متن بازش البته اگه یه کم وارد سیاست و تحریم هم نمی شد (مثل اراکل و مایکروسافت) دیگه کامل می شد.

----------

